# Pipsqueek



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

One of my two week old fry  I figure I'll win this month due to the cuteness factor lol jkjkjk.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awwww sooo cute!!!


----------



## FlippyLuckyBubblesAqua1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Awh! That Is So Cute  I Want One Lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cute! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks. He's actually the largest of the spawn. He's inbetween the size of a 2 week old and a 3 week old.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Awww so cute!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks he's being moved into a bigger tank with his siblings tomorrow. He's about three times the size he was when this pic was taken.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww!!! Adorable!!!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

hes so small


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

k stiles said:


> hes so small


 Not anymore lol. This pic was taken almost three weeks ago and he's getting bigger everyday.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok he's coloring up. Looks like he's got red fins


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awsome!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

OMG!!! he is so CUTE!! Mine,mine,mine,mine,MINE!!!!!! rofl!!!


----------

